
Unix-Style Permissions - jdnordy
https://github.com/BookStackApp/BookStack/issues/436#issuecomment-395964366
======
ssddanbrown
Glad you liked my post. That issue still remains the most popular page, apart
from the homepage, for the project on GitHub at 1,436 views over the last
couple of weeks. For comparison, The next most popular is the issues page at
814 views. Must still be a lot of developers getting stuck with their
permissions.

I have to admit, when I started development I was on Windows and would just
775 everything on my webspace to get it going, or 777 if that fails. It wasn't
until using Linux as my primary desktop OS that I really learnt permissions.

